# Icarus Lives tab?



## 777 (Jul 8, 2008)

hey bulb just listened to this its possibly the coolest rythm ive ever heard and i really want to learn it do you have a tab that i can use ,

thanks in advance


----------



## HamBungler (Jul 8, 2008)

Use the search function, somebody posted the Guitar Pro version of the tab somewhere around here. If you don't have guitar pro though, I dunno what to tell ya.


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's a link to it, for GP4:

Periphery - Icarus Lives.gp4


----------



## The Hoff (Jul 8, 2008)

And a link to the thread if you should need it:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/46537-icarus-lives-tab-gp4.html


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 9, 2008)

I did that tab before he released the video, now that he has I might update it a bit. With the video and that tab though you should be able to figure most of it out.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah judging by that video much of the tabs for this song are just not correct.


----------

